# [xorg]Despues de actualizar xorg no funciona teclado y raton

## elsdello

Buenas a todos,

hoy por la mañana hice un 

emerge --sync

vi que habia una actualización del xorg y la hice.

Luego hice un etc-update i dije que me conservara el fichero antiguo.

Despues de hacer esto hice un /etc/inid.d/xdm restart y ya no me funciono ni el teclado ni el raton dentro de la X.

Fuera de las X si que me funciona todo perfecto, en las terminales si me escribe el teclado asi que he supuesto que es un problema del las X.

He hecho un Xorg --configure y he cogido el fichero nuevo y lo he substituido por el viejo pero la cosa sigue igual.

cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Bueno de momento no se me ocurre nada mas que probar, a ver si me podeis ayudar compañeros. Os pongo el xorg.conf mio aqui pegado, si necesitais alguna información más os la dare.

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV44A [GeForce 6200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## pelelademadera

agrega esto al xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
> 
> EndSection

 

y asegurate de tener evdev en inpit_devices en el make.conf

----------

## elsdello

Buenas pelelademadera,

si ya lo tengo en el make.conf, tambien lo posteo por si puede servir de algo.

```

cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="ca"

USE="aalib alsa -arts gnome gtk hal -joystick -kde mmx pic -qt3 -qt3support -qt4 raw sse sse2"

```

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Haz de recompilar el driver evdev

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822888-highlight-xorg.html

Prueba esto

 *Quote:*   

> qlist  -I -C | grep ^x11-drivers/ | xargs emerge -1

 

----------

## cameta

Por cierto ya va siendo hora que se abandone el xorg.conf que esta obsoleto creo recordar.

----------

## elsdello

Hola cameta,

ya esta solucionado muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

xorg ya esta caduco? que es lo que se lleva ahora? que ventajas me da? Hay algun tutorial de instalación?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## upszot

Hola...  a mi me paso lo mismo =((

La unica forma de salir de las X fue con 

```
[SysRq] + R
```

 para retomar el control del keybord y despues  [Alt]+[F1] para volver a la consola...

al iniciar las X me tiraba esto...

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux M1530 2.6.32-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Wed Apr 7 02:15:26 ART 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 ro i8042.nomux=1 vga=0x365

Build Date: 10 April 2010  02:00:59PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 11 01:34:06 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
```

mi solucion fue agregar esto al xorg (como dijo pelela) 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection
```

 y hacer lo que dijo (Cameta)... 

```
qlist -I -C | grep ^x11-drivers/ | xargs emerge -vp

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3  USE="acpi -custom-cflags -gtk (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.1  USE="-debug -hal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

```

  (con una diferencia... lo emergie sin la opcion "-1"

asique gracias a todos... estuve una buena parte del dia, haciendo pruebas pero no habia logrado nada... =((

y los navegadores por consola son medios feos para navegar... (links , links2 , lynx )   :Embarassed: 

saludos

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> xorg ya esta caduco?

 

Si el xorg.conf como archivo de configuración esta caduco.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

El xorg moderno funciona basicamente sin xorg.conf, definiendose las configuraciones mediante politicas.

PS

Si usas los drivers propietarios de NVIDIA aun necesitas un pequeño xorg.conf para la seccion de nvidia.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-811493-highlight-nvidia.html

(este hilo explica el como)

----------

## acidrums4

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La unica forma de salir de las X fue con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

¿Has hecho un revdep-rebuild? ¿No has olvidado hacer un 'etc-update'? ¿Has visto los mensajes que dió el 'emerge --sync'? ¿Ya probaste quitando el xorg.conf? Puedes probar con esto:

```

# cd /etc/X11/

# mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.viejo

```

Entonces reinicia X y cuéntanos qué pasa.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

a mi me pasó lo mismo, de hecho abrí este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823503.html

Como te ha dicho cometa se soluciona recompilando los x11-drivers... tal y como te dice el xorg-server despues de emerger... por cierto creo que esto debería estar mejor en una noticia en lugar de un mensaje al finalizar el emerge, pero bueno lo importante es que al final se solucionó.

Un saludo a todos

Editado: lo de la noticia lo digo por lo del eselect news...

----------

## upszot

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> a mi me pasó lo mismo, de hecho abrí este post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823503.html

 

jeje ... va con buena onda.. por favor no lo tomes a mal...

 *Quote:*   

> MensajePublicado: Sab Abr 10, 2010 7:55 pm    Título del mensaje: [xorg]Despues de actualizar xorg no funciona teclado y raton

 

 *Quote:*   

> MensajePublicado: Mie Abr 14, 2010 2:03 pm    Título del mensaje: [xorg-server] Socorro no me funciona (abierto)

 ...

 por lo de eselect news, concuerdo totalmente deberían de haberlo puesto ahi...

```
M1530 upszot # eselect news count

0

```

saludos

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos y en especial al amigo cameta

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Prueba esto
> 
>  *Quote:*   qlist  -I -C | grep ^x11-drivers/ | xargs emerge -1 

 

Este comando arreglo mi problema, al actualizar me quede sin X.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

El mejor foro, la mejor gente y la mejor distribución "GENTOO"  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## cognhuepan

Muchas gracias cameta, me solucionó el problema.  :Smile: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Tambien se soluciona con un 

```
emerge $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

PD: Recuerda tener en tu sistema el gentoolkit, si no lo tienes debes hacer antes un 

```
emerge app-portage/gentoolkit
```

----------

